# Why was my Chris Henry thread deleted?



## Barbie83 (Dec 17, 2009)

I made a thread about NFL player Chris Henry's death this morning in Off Topic. It's nowhere to be found now. did I do something wrong???


----------



## Charz (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe you should PM a mod about this......


----------



## dlewis (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe they combined threads.  I know they do that sometimes when threads have the same topic.


----------



## dlewis (Dec 17, 2009)

Or maybe they deleted it because of the topic.  I know we thought the title was crazy from that other site but someone may have found it offensive since the man died.


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 17, 2009)

ohhhhh ok. dang. 

wasn't trying to offend.


----------



## dlewis (Dec 17, 2009)

I know but you know how things go.


----------



## Lenee925 (Dec 17, 2009)

He died?!.............


----------



## SVT (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you sure it posted? Did anyone reply to it? I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## dlewis (Dec 17, 2009)

It posted SVT.

He died Lenee.


----------



## beverly (Dec 18, 2009)

Barbie83  - I am sure you didn't offend anyone don't worry . I am not sure what happened to it either, right now I am asking around with the moderators. Like Dlewis said, it may have been merged with one of the other threads on the same topic, since there are multiple threads about it - but we should have told you first.  I apologize for any inconveneince.


----------

